# Torco Diff fluid, awesome



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

So, had the day off, changed out diff fluid, replaced RP with Torco 85w-140, what a difference, diff making no noise. I used 3oz of FM. Today I am going to drive along the River Valley, have some great back roads to test, will report results. Thanks Falco21 for the Torco fluids heads up, awesome product.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Told ya' so


----------



## TxGTOHH (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you happen to use the GM FM or the Torco FM?? How many quarts are required in the 06 diff? Thanks.


----------



## JayyAguilarr (Mar 8, 2012)

you are to use the type F friction modifier


----------

